# 13 pt



## dirzo

Main frame 10 with 3 kickers


----------



## willeye

very nice! congrats


----------



## Huntnfish

Nice buck


----------



## Law Dog

Nice Buck, Congrats!


----------



## Chunky

very nice deer, and a quality pic.


----------



## rhammock

Very nice. Brazoria county?


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Oh, looks like a very nice river bottom buck to me.


----------



## GSMAN

Great looking buck!


----------



## lunatic

Fantastic bow kill. Congrats !!


----------



## Trouthunter

Sure is a pretty buck...congratulations.

TH


----------



## DCAVA

Awesome buck!!


----------



## Clint Leopold

Awesome deer, congrats!


----------



## txdukklr

what a stud


----------



## LouietheDrifter

Very nice. Well done.


----------



## AirbornXpress

You done good 
This year also
Looks like Brazoria Co.


----------



## surfsideperson

Great looking deer, congrats to you. Will make a nice shoulder mount


----------



## Spooley

Nice rack. Congrats on the kill.

Tree stand or ground?


----------



## dekelopez

Letâ€™s talk a little more about that awesome pic quality. Thatâ€™s one hellâ€™va camera man!!!! With an Iphone..... wow!!!


----------



## lurejunkee

Great lookin deer, congrats


----------



## dbarham

lake houston area?


----------



## dirzo

Thank yall. Brazoria county from a tripod


----------



## chris33

Very nice pic and beautiful animal. Congrats!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

nice.


----------



## yellowmouth2

Great deer.


----------



## sundownbrown

love the stickers


----------



## lx22f/c

Nice buck. Congrats

www.txdovehunts.com


----------



## WillieT

Very nice.


----------



## okmajek

Looks like my old kinda country palmetto river bottoms are full of some great
Bucks...congrats that's a awesome buck!! We sold our ranch on the brazos ,I've got some
pretty deer hanging from Brazoria county...


----------



## troutless

Job nicely done! Great looking buck.


----------

